# Visit to Prince Nissan dealer in Japan



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Now I'm not saying its Top Secret or Mines but it's interesting compared to UK dealers

I never visited the showrom just the HPC service reception and the garage









Parking the cube hire car









service reception









one wall of things









Toys









Shoes









Just the odd thing hanging around









Sports Corner Stickers

Of course I had to purchase the odd thing 









Across to the main building and up *7 floors!* to see Aki's car that't in for a turbo oil pipe, 10 floors in total


















very clean R33 GTR









Few other cars in the car park on this level









Like these









Back down stairs, some silver thing in for service...









Quarter of one floor, this place is big









Training day on R32 GTRs









ripped out engine, miles cleaner than what's in my R33









Its replacement









Nice....









Putting it away, somebody is going to have a nice R32 soon

I hope its worth me posting this stuff? IE not to boring


Thx to Aki for getting us there and knowing them well enough that we get shown around


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Awesome Robbie :thumbsup:

That reception looks DANGEROUS !!!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

thats fantastic!! love the car park,and Aki's Series 3 R33 GTR,pretty much what I want....

Robbie - more pictures please if you have any


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Aki's car with a Mines engine, nismo S tune, nismo arms etc....

The cleanest R33 I've ever seen.....


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

i've seen his blog and numerous threads,the only thing i'd want different is the colour,silver just reminds me of my GTS-T,damn i miss that car


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

I think that is one of the best set-ups I have ever seen. What was your highlight?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

sheer size is amazing but the memorabilia in that office is humbling. Those stickers are from the original GTR club


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

nissan dealer with all them bits to chose from! 

Our dealers should be embarressed. If we had a dealer like that, i would travel miles to let them work on my car. Well, providing the staff was jap people! LOL. It wouldnt seem correct other wise LOL!


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

l love to see stuff like this, you know when you've been bitten by the gtr bug when stuff like this make the hairs on the back of your neck stand up.
Nice one robbie, keep it coming mate.
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

so on the GTROC visit later in the year we should pop in here, IE add it to the tour. That reception is very wallet unfriendly.


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

Truly awesome :thumbsup:

My GTR was serviced by Nissan Prince when it was over there in its early years.


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Great pictures - mine has full Prince Tokyo service history too.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Wow nismo fine spec engine!!!

Owner will be pleased


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

That is just immense.. I'd love to go Japan..


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

My credit card physically started vibrating as I looked at those pictures, LOL.


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> My credit card physically started vibrating as I looked at those pictures, LOL.


funny i was just thinking the very same thing
what a place, it looks like a multistorey car park turned into a garage/workshop, i have bad experiances in multistorey c.p's, every time ive been in one my car has been damaged, still wouldent mind parking up in this one

alex


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

tonigmr2, your card would would have vibrated at the airport when I saw a yellow R34 GTR remote controlled car!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

@Robbie: No,we are not jealous,no,we are not.......no......nono.......no...












no.







no......



no...........

yes,we are:sadwavey:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Robbie J said:


> tonigmr2, your card would would have vibrated at the airport when I saw a yellow R34 GTR remote controlled car!


Just stoppit alright. You're just teasing now. Yes I would though, you're right.:smokin:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Just checked my own R34 GTR paperwork and she was purchased from Nissan Prince Tokyo Motor Sales Co. Ltd ( 2-10-07 Chidori) by the previous owner in March 2002. :thumbsup:


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

Aki's car is so clean!!


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

Oh my, a real toyshop at last!

I don't want to know, but I have to ask: Did they have any of the original Prince shield logo designs as stickers?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I have the purple/red gold one in the picture


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

My R33GTR came from there!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Aki, lol - You wear an SSCT (Skyline Sports Car Club, Tokyo - run by Nissan Prince) T-shirt to go visit the place that's repairing your car...? hehehe. :thumbsup:

Aki's the most attentive person I know for keeping his car in mint condition.... And his R33 is beautiful. Even the engine bay's cleaner than the crockery we eat off... Hoping he'll come help me polish the M3 to the same perfection soon! :clap:


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

Which Prince dealer was it, in Tokyo? There are hundreds of Prince dealers in Japan


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

Robbie J said:


> I have the purple/red gold one in the picture


I must be going blind, can't see it....


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

round one with "sports corner"


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*pics*

great pics.puts our garages to shame in the uk,there work areas look cleaner than my dinningroom floor and looks mahoosive place.your a lucky man.dont forget your camera next time.nice one:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Aki, lol - You wear an SSCT (Skyline Sports Car Club, Tokyo - run by Nissan Prince) T-shirt to go visit the place that's repairing your car...? hehehe. :thumbsup:
> 
> Aki's the most attentive person I know for keeping his car in mint condition.... And his R33 is beautiful. Even the engine bay's cleaner than the crockery we eat off... Hoping he'll come help me polish the M3 to the same perfection soon! :clap:


Thanks for the accolades, guys! Yes, cleanliness is important, to me it's one way of showing pride in ownership, and respect for those who designed and built these fantastic machines... and Miguel, it was the only clean T-shirt I had that day, REALLY!

A lot of you might indeed have cars sold/serviced by Nissan Prince Tokyo - that's because these guys are (probably) the largest Nissan dealer in Tokyo (and therefore Japan).

They also have sold the most R35s in the world, too. Rob, did you mention somewhere meeting with Mr. Nefuji (the guy in charge of selling the SpecV?)


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

Robbie J said:


> round one with "sports corner"


Ah-ha. The one I meant is the vaguely triangular (kite) shield emblem in bronze with the stylised P in black.

On the C pillar:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> Rob, did you mention somewhere meeting with Mr. Nefuji (the guy in charge of selling the SpecV?)


Aki, no I didn't, I think from the interest that this dealer is worth adding to the trip later in the year.

Aki, have you seen JAE's badge in the Prince office?


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

jae said:


> Ah-ha. The one I meant is the vaguely triangular (kite) shield emblem in bronze with the stylised P in black.



jae,
Like this:



Which colour do you want?


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

On one of my tool boxes:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

that would be great to have on the side of the car on the drive down to le mans


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

sure your local graphics shop could knock those up in double quick time...if you could get some shots with a ruler for scale it would be hard to tell the difference..


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Robbie J said:


> Aki, no I didn't, I think from the interest that this dealer is worth adding to the trip later in the year.
> 
> Aki, have you seen JAE's badge in the Prince office?


Rob, I have not, although I haven't really been on the lookout for one, either.

Daryl, it's the main HQ in Shinagawa.

Also Rob, do you remember what Honda-san said about all those Nissans in that magazine he gave you? The one that lists and shows all of the significant Nissans ever built?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

it would be cool, have you shown Honda-san this thread?


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Not yet. I was referring, of course, to his offer to get GTROC a special invite to view all the cars Nissan has stored in its facility in Zama. Including those Prince race cars, I think.


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Speechless and We STILL Don't have a Smiley for That*



PS30-SB said:


> Which colour do you want?


The black one. * gibber gibber *

If they're under 2" high, a pair and how much and who do I send it to?

And if you happen to have one like the one on your toolbox..... Which I presume is white, just on a red background, then I'd really rather like that too. 



cleethorpes said:


> sure your local graphics shop could knock those up in double quick time...if you could get some shots with a ruler for scale it would be hard to tell the difference..


But I would know.


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

jae,
All I have left unused are RED in 100mm tall x 1pc, RED in 50mm tall x 1pc and BLACK in 100mm tall x 1pc. 

The long red & white one on my toolbox is quite old now and I'm afraid I don't have another spare.

What I _do_ have spare is a nice PMC-S shield sticker, as used by PMC-S members and supporters around 1969/70: 



Drop me a PM with your postal address and I'll send you some stuff.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

ok, so if I go to Shinagawa and find the Prince Nissan dealer, I'll have arrived in heaven and walk out broke, correct?

R34 JGTC front end!! where's the rest...I would give both my nuts to have a JGTC R34 on the road


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

The JGTC front bumper is for sale on YAJ......

Ä¶·ã¥ì¥¢ÉÊ¡¡Æþ¼êº¤Æñ¡¡ ¥Ë¥¹¥â¡¡NISMO¡¡£Ò£³£´¡¡£Ç£Ô¡Ý£Ò¡¡ - Yahoo!¥ª¡¼¥¯¥·¥ç¥ó


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I have to admit, a dealership, repair shop, spray place and tuner that covers EIGHT FLOORS is pretty amazing! What a cool place and Honda-san is a perfect host!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

don't that just beat all. I just decided to add a visit to this place on the way to harajuku...and it's closed today!! good thing I called first, that would have been a serious out of the way disappointment...

fight leaves tomorrow morning, better make the most of things I guess.


----------



## Barros777 (Dec 8, 2007)

wow what a dream....


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

kismetcapitan said:


> don't that just beat all. I just decided to add a visit to this place on the way to harajuku...and it's closed today!! good thing I called first, that would have been a serious out of the way disappointment...
> 
> fight leaves tomorrow morning, better make the most of things I guess.



Yes, good thing. They are closed for the rest of the year, unfortunately...


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Aki, hows the car? I should have purchased the wiper blades I looked at on the last visit as they are silly money in the UK!


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Robbie J said:


> Aki, hows the car? I should have purchased the wiper blades I looked at on the last visit as they are silly money in the UK!


Hey Rob, car is good, new project to make it even cleaner than it already is, in the works... definitely shades of OCD!! LOL

GTR tax on wiper blades, too huh? Check your PM.


----------

